# Need a trainor in greater Boston area



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend someone for basic training who has experience with GSD's. Anywhere around Boston. Thanks.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Claudia and Steve Romard are just outside Boston, MA.

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Lance Woodley is somewhere near Boston. Very experienced with GSDs (USCA teaching helper).

I think this is it:

Compatible Canine Center
146 Harvard St
Brookline, MA 02446

(617) 232-0074


----------



## mrez (Feb 17, 2011)

Try the link below...Jeff is a great very knowledgeable in training all breeds of dogs. I have done some basic obedience training with my pup already and look forward to the future training sessions we have planned.

Riptide K-9 - Plymouth, MA (based out of plymouth MA)

brief summary....(taken from his site)
"Our Massachusetts-based dog and owner/handler training company provides its clients with a well trained canine companion through a complete portfolio of services. If you seek a professional dog trainer in Massachusetts, you have come to the right place!



We offer all breed pet obedience training that specializes in private lessons at your home, or in-board training at our facility. After training, your dog will reliably follow your commands, properly meet and greet people, walk nicely on leash without pulling, and come when it is called (click on the Obedience link). For clients interested in personal protection, we can train your dog to guard you and your family, and to respond only to your commands. At a higher level, we can train your dog to compete in controlled professional protection sports (click on the Personal Protection link). For police and security professionals, we offer in service training for police and private security K-9 handlers and teams, training for police and security dogs, and seminars for continuing education of handlers"


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Mike Wagreich at K-9 East. He's AMAZING!! Love him!!


----------



## mbd23 (May 23, 2011)

Thansk everyone. I just started with Lance Woodley. So far, so good.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Tell Lance I said Hi. He is training one of my 'puppies' for the police (2yr old). Actually, you could probably find out how he is doing for me. Haha. Lance is known for not communicating much.

I think you will be very happy with him as a trainer.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know who does tracking training in the area? I live in Lowell (15 miles from Boston).....

Also looking for a competition (AKC) obedience trainer.....Thanks!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

New England Region of USA | Page 1

Get ahold of anyone on here for help.


----------

